

Many airport retailers charge full price and pocket the duty free tax rebate - drpgq
http://www.economist.com/news/britain/21661798-duty-free-shopping-not-only-way-air-travellers-are-being-ripped-runway-robbery?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/ed/runwayrobbery

======
drpgq
You can get charged just for dropping someone off at the airport? Wow.

